

Google Wave: The eternal conference call  - yarapavan
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2009/10/the_eternal_con.php#

======
ugh
Communication is hard. Neither voicemail nor E-Mail made it much easier. Nor
will Wave. So far, so obvious.

What I don’t get is this author’s hatred for conference calls. I only
experienced them as a very focused thing. Sort of like a meeting. Neither any
more or less annoying. If you know what you want to do and what you can
accomplish not really annoying.

Also: Telephone’s not dead and still useful, especially for time critical
stuff. If you need something right now writing an E-Mail won’t help. Neither
will Wave.

